# Just when I thought I'd heard most everything.........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

......something like this comes along.

Sheriff's office: Florida man decapitates his mother


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> ......something like this comes along.
> 
> Sheriff's office: Florida man decapitates his mother


Florida's getting it every which way today. Courtesy of some Liberal gun forum is this gem:

Deputies: Church employee charged after firing shots at pastor | www.wftv.com


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Geez, at least he could have waited till Mother's Day.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

That pistol packing parson put perforations in the perpetrator.:smt071
GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Sheriff's office: Florida man decapitates his mother


People always want to know, "Why?"
OK, well...

He wanted to get ahead?
He wanted to make the headlines?
He was answering the question, "What's that in the road? A head?"
He was headstrong?
His mom was headed in the wrong direction?
He was heading her off at the pass?
[censored sexual reference]?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Removed by poster do to duplication.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Some years ago I was a brain surgeon, but I had to leave the practice. I was having trouble getting ahead.

(this is my joke but you can use it if you wish (hee, hee))


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My tunnel vision prevented me from being a practicing proctologist.
GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> My tunnel vision prevented me from being a practicing proctologist.
> GW


I should think that would help things.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I should think that would help things.


A case of overqualification?


----------

